# Slide 150 WL 26" Hinterbau ersetzen



## Malli88 (6. April 2017)

Hallo Radonianer,

ich bin auf die Wahnwitzige Idee gekommen mein Slide 150 WL (2014) von 26" auf 27,5 umzubauen.
Der Grund...
Die Maulweite der Felgen "DT SWISS Spline M 1900" ist echt Mau und ich finde keine 26er die breiter sind und brauchbar oder bezahlbar sind. So würde ich einfach die Gabel tauschen (Revelation 26" gegen 27,5" Pike oder Lyrik) und den Hinterbau aus einem Slide 150 mit 27,5" nehmen falls ich über Radon überhaupt an den Hinterbau als Einzelteil ran komme. Haltet Ihr das für machbar oder gibt es etwas das absolut dagegen spricht?

Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2017)

Malli88 schrieb:


> Hallo Radonianer,
> 
> ich bin auf die Wahnwitzige Idee gekommen mein Slide 150 WL (2014) von 26" auf 27,5 umzubauen.
> Der Grund...
> ...



Hi,

interessantes Projekt - allerdings muss ich hier darauf hinweisen, dass ein solcher Umbau auf eigenes Risiko und mit Verlust der Rahmengarantie verbunden ist. Das SLIDE 150 26" wurde damals auf 26" entwickelt und getestet - auf dem Prüfstand wurde folglich keine 27.5" Konfiguration simuliert und freigegeben. 

Auch würdest Du m.E. dir mit einem 27.5 Hinterbau/Gabel die aktuelle Geometrie "zerschießen", daher würde ich hier lieber in ein Custom-Hinterrad investieren - kommt günstiger und macht keine Probleme 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (6. April 2017)

Dann fahre ich aber immernoch auf 26" ;-)
Ist es den möglich einen Hinterbau einzeln zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2017)

Derzeit nur im Rahmen unseres Crash-Replacement Programms, Infos findest Du hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/crash-replacement/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Malli88 (6. April 2017)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.
Dann hat es sich aus Kostengründen erledigt.
Ich brauche ja keinen kompletten Rahmen.

Ride on!
Stephan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2017)

Machste "Scaled Sizing". Macht man bei Liteville auch, vorne 27.5 hinten 26.
Würd aber mal schauen ob man nicht doch ne brauchbar breite 26er Felge bekommt.
Gibt z.B. von AlexRims die Supra http://www.alexrims.com/products/supra35/


----------



## Malli88 (7. April 2017)

Hallo und danke für deine Unterstützung.
Irgendwie kommt mir die Firma komisch vor. Keine Preise, wirklich knappe Specs und die gelisteten Händler haben die Marke selbst nicht gelistet.
Ich will schon weg von den 26" Rädern, dass ist mehr mein Ziel.

Dennoch danke für deinen Hinweiß.

Viele Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. April 2017)

Malli88 schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deine Unterstützung.
> Irgendwie kommt mir die Firma komisch vor. Keine Preise, wirklich knappe Specs und die gelisteten Händler haben die Marke selbst nicht gelistet.
> Ich will schon weg von den 26" Rädern, dass ist mehr mein Ziel.
> 
> ...


Zu den Händler klar Verkaufen die dir lieber ein Bike wo sie das 10fache Verdienen. Zu den Bike wir können nicht wen ein neues Bike am
3D entsteht die anp. aller Bauteile an alte Bikes möglich machen, zudem du da auch eine andere Gabel usw. Einbau mußt . Und das für den
kleinen Unters. von 26 auf 27,5". Laufräder für 26" gibt es wirklich mehr als genug.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2017)

Malli88 schrieb:


> Die Maulweite der Felgen "DT SWISS Spline M 1900" ist echt Mau und ich finde keine 26er die breiter sind und brauchbar oder bezahlbar sind.



Gibt's reichlich; ab einem Budget von rund 400€ kannst Du Dir z.B. bei Actionsports was passendes zusammenstellen.
Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass 27,5" Laufräder brauch- oder bezahlbarer wären?



Malli88 schrieb:


> Ich will schon weg von den 26" Rädern, dass ist mehr mein Ziel.



Warum? Im Fahren macht es keinen fühlbaren Unterschied...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

Ausserdem wenn du neue Gabel, Laufräder, Hinterbaumodifikation etc. alles mal zusammen ziehst kriegst du wahrscheinlich auch fast ein 27.er bei Radon im Schlussverkauf oder so. Meiner Meinung nach rechtfertigt der Umbau nicht das Ergebnis


----------

